

20 year old kid build “ENIGMA” the Worlds most Secure Encryption Service - wlinkster
http://www.builtinaustin.com/blog/20-year-old-kid-sagar-rana-build-enigma-worlds-most-secure-encryption-service

======
pollen23
Never roll your own crypto?

Also, D-H was published 39 years ago, before the author was even born.

